# Radar meteorológico da Madeira



## Rog (10 Abr 2010 às 11:51)

*Mariano Gago sem data para instalar radar* 
_Não há previsão para instalação de radar meteorológico na Madeira  _
Data: 07-04-2010 

O ministro da Ciência e Ensino Superior não se compromete com datas para a instalação do radar meteorológico na Madeira. 

Mariano Gago revelou ontem na Assembleia da República que está a ser estudado o melhor local para a instalação do dispositivo, o que leva o seu tempo. 

O governante respondia assim à pergunta colocada pelo deputado centrista madeirense José Manuel Rodrigues na comissão de Educação, através da qual lembrou que o Instituto de Meteorologia é tutelado por este ministério e recordou os acontecimentos de 20 de Fevereiro para sublinhar a urgência sobre a instalação de um radar na Região, que possa antecipar tempestades. 

O ministro revelou ainda que Portugal vai organizar até ao Verão uma conferência internacional sobre previsão meteorológica, na sequência do temporal na Região, onde a comunidade científica vai discutir se a instalação de radares permite antecipar fenómenos meteorológicos extremos como o da Madeira e com que antecedência. 

DN-Madeira


----------



## Knyght (10 Abr 2010 às 12:21)

*re: Radar meteorológico da Madeira *

Essa conferência parece que seja para colocar as coisas em banho maria...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2010 às 12:21)

*re: Radar meteorológico da Madeira *

Lá para 2150, depois de haver o _crash_ económico e a guerra civil.


----------



## Laredo (11 Abr 2010 às 14:34)

*re: Radar meteorológico da Madeira *



Rog disse:


> *Mariano Gago sem data para instalar radar*
> _Não há previsão para instalação de radar meteorológico na Madeira  _
> Data: 07-04-2010
> 
> ...



Isto é uma treta o radar não iria mudar nada a este nível, pois não consegue dar previsão em tempo útil para proceder a qualquer prevenção necessária a este tipo de acontecimentos...


----------



## Knyght (11 Abr 2010 às 14:44)

*re: Radar meteorológico da Madeira *



Laredo disse:


> Isto é uma treta o radar não iria mudar nada a este nível, pois não consegue dar previsão em tempo útil para proceder a qualquer prevenção necessária a este tipo de acontecimentos...



Não sejas parvonío poderemos sempre efectuar evacuação das zonas mais perigosas, aconselhar ao ficar em casa e diminuir desde logo o tráfego nas zonas perigosas, fechar estacionamentos subterrâneos etc.
Não fazer nada é que 





> não iria mudar nada a este nível


----------



## vitamos (12 Abr 2010 às 09:11)

*re: Radar meteorológico da Madeira *



Laredo disse:


> Isto é uma treta o radar não iria mudar nada a este nível, pois não consegue dar previsão em tempo útil para proceder a qualquer prevenção necessária a este tipo de acontecimentos...



Nem 8 nem 80...

O radar pode de facto ser útil na prevenção de certos fenómenos extremos.

Mas entendo o que queres dizer... Ainda se vai olhando para um radar meteorológico como algo milagroso na prevenção de catástrofes... O que acontece é que um radar só permite a possível prevenção a 1 , 2h de eventos. Na realidade um radar terá muito mais impacto ao nível na introdução de dados relevantes a modelos meteorológicos e no lançamento de possíveis avisos e alertas a muito curto prazo!

Ou seja útil, não vital... E sobretudo não milagroso. Há que ter bem a noção da realidade sem cair em extremismos... E entender bem o que é um radar... Algo que se calhar (e permitam-me aqui a pequena "alfinetada), muitos decisores não saberão...


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2010 às 11:22)

*re: Radar meteorológico da Madeira *

*Campanha para aquisição de radar *

_Sociedade Portuguesa de Simulação Ambiental e Avaliação de Riscos quer angariar três milhões de euros _ 


Angariar fundos para a aquisição de um radar meteorológico para a Madeira, é o objectivo da campanha nacional e internacional lançada pela Sociedade Portuguesa de Simulação Ambiental e Avaliação de Riscos (SOPSAR). 

A Associação, sediada em Braga, precisa de angariar três milhões de euros para que a Madeira, a única região do país que não tem um radar meteorológico, possa adquirir um equipamento que fez falta no temporal de 20 de Fevereiro.

Em declarações à TSF, a directora executiva da SOPSAR, Cláudia Sil, avança que a resposta à campanha tem sido inferior à esperada, mas a adianta que não vai desistir de "lutar para que a Madeira tenha um equipamento que é fundamental".

Em contrapartida outra campanha lançada pela SOPSAR e destinada à recolha de bens destinados aos desalojados da intempérie tem tido resposta. O objectivo de alcançar 10 toneladas de material está praticamente atingido. Os bens recolhidos têm como destinatário a Cruz Vermelha Portuguesa.

DN-Madeira

http://www.evershinemadeira.org/index.php


----------



## Knyght (21 Abr 2010 às 13:56)

*re: Radar meteorológico da Madeira *



> *Instalação de Radar em fase final de estudo*
> O processo com vista à instalação do Radar Meteorológico na Madeira está a decorrer a bom ritmo. Nesta altura decorrem estudos para identificar o local mais adequado, adiantou Vítor Prior, director do Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal ao “PEF”. Este responsável adiantou que o Porto Santo, uma das hipóteses iniciais, está colocada fora das opções. Vítor Prior esclareceu que decorrem estudos teróricos de simulação da instalação do radar quer na zona do Areeiro, Paul da Serra e Porto Santo, para ver quais são os picos mais favoráveis à instalação do radar, sendo que “tudo indica que a opção vai recair na Madeira e não no Porto Santo como inicialmente se admitia”,concluiu.
> 
> JM





> *Radar meteorológico prioritário há 20 anos*
> Infra-estrutura está a ser alvo de uma campanha para angariação de fundos
> Data: 21-04-2010
> 
> ...



Mais duas notícias sendo que o Radar dos Azores não foi instalado pelos EUA para ser explorado pelo IM, mas sim instalado pelos EUA para o seu uso compartilhando assim os dados com o IM, pelo que sei...


----------



## Chingula (21 Abr 2010 às 19:27)

A optar-se por um radar meteorológico para a Madeira e com as dificuldades que se colocam na sua localização, talvez fosse possível ser instalado num navio da nossa armada que se colocaria em ponto estratégico, conforme a conveniência da exploração...


----------



## actioman (21 Abr 2010 às 19:44)

Chingula disse:


> A optar-se por um radar meteorológico para a Madeira e com as dificuldades que se colocam na sua localização, talvez fosse possível ser instalado num navio da nossa armada que se colocaria em ponto estratégico, conforme a conveniência da exploração...



Acho completamente descabida tal ideia! Então agora a Armada portuguesa tem de ter ao serviço do IM um navio e ainda por cima terá de o colocar onde alguém achar que será a necessidade do momento? 

Por favor Chingula, sejamos sérios nas afirmações que fazemos e ponderemos antes de atirar ideias para o ar,  (não vá ainda alguém ouvir coisas destas e ponderar a questão... ).

Qual é o problema? A orografia do terreno? Eu, para nada sou entendido na matéria, mas para uma cobertura eficaz, 1 radar de última geração não chega? E caso seja mesmo necessário, já que se gasta dinheiro em tanta coisa que não é realmente a mais urgente, encaminhem as verbas para isto. É a segurança dos cidadãos, que somos todos nós, que está em causa. Será preciso fazer um desenho, uma manifestação colectiva ou serem ceifadas mais vidas humanas! 
Ele há coisas que realmente me custam a "engolir", mas realmente já temos o caso do nosso minúsculo território continental que continua há anos sem uma cobertura na região norte, por isso não é de admirar muito... Agora radares em barcos da armada... por amor da santa! 

Enquanto não houver vontade politica para o fazer, surgirão todos os entraves possíveis e imaginários... o habitual!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2010 às 19:47)

Se nem teremos o radar no continente, em Arouca, acham que a Madeira irá ter ?


----------



## actioman (21 Abr 2010 às 19:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se nem teremos o radar no continente, em Arouca, acham que a Madeira irá ter ?



O que lhes poderá dar alguma "sorte" é o facto da actual mediatização (que com o tempo se irá diluindo) e o turismo, deixa que o Alberto João se estiver mesmo interessado tudo fará para que não seja uma situação "esquecida" .


----------



## Knyght (22 Abr 2010 às 03:08)

actioman disse:


> O que lhes poderá dar alguma "sorte" é o facto da actual mediatização (que com o tempo se irá diluindo) e o turismo, deixa que o Alberto João se estiver mesmo interessado tudo fará para que não seja uma situação "esquecida" .



Não só o *Dr.* Alberto João irá fazer pressão como mais algumas entidades irão fazer a devida presão para que esta situação não passe em claro.

Porque antes de mais a AEMET partilha a informação da zona norte do país ao IM, comentário incorrecto afirmar categoricamente que a zona norte não tem cobertura quanto muito uma zona cega de alguns kilometros.

Segundo devido a orografia da ilha precipitações que fazem em poucas horas derrocadas que põe em risco o normal curso de escoamento da água é uma situação bem mais perigosa que uma chuva de 100mm/24h na cidade do Porto. Até porque não existindo efeito de embate na montanha esses valores são raros de acontecer (caso particular da Madeira), depois como o terreno é mais plano e o Rio é mais fácil de monitorizar é logo muito mais fácil.

Por acaso logo após o temporal o navio de guerra que coordenava as operações de resgate e busca tinha radar e foi uma clara mais valia. Sabem até dava jeito permanecer por cá pela restante missão que podia exercer contudo não estou a ver um navio que coordena missões da NATO achar do estado português um bom investimento ficar na Madeira...


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2010 às 12:01)

Knyght disse:


> Porque antes de mais a AEMET partilha a informação da zona norte do país ao IM, comentário incorrecto afirmar categoricamente que a zona norte não tem cobertura quanto muito uma zona cega de alguns kilometros.




Uns quilómetros ? Não sabes o que dizes, para variar. No norte estariam todos satisfeitos se assim fosse.


----------



## jonhfx (22 Abr 2010 às 12:41)

Knyght disse:


> Por acaso logo após o temporal o navio de guerra que coordenava as operações de resgate e busca tinha radar e foi uma clara mais valia. Sabem até dava jeito permanecer por cá pela restante missão que podia exercer contudo não estou a ver um navio que coordena missões da NATO achar do estado português um bom investimento ficar na Madeira...



O radar da fragata Corte Real *não é* um radar meteorológico:


> VASCO DA GAMA CLASS FRIGATE
> # 1 Thales DA08 air search D band radar
> # 1 Thales MW08 air/surface search F band radar
> # 2 Thales STIR 180 fire-control radar "



E na altura que veio o tal navio se a marinha já tivesse o tal NPL ( Navio Polivalente Logístico) fazia mais jeito que a fragata, se bem se lembram tivemos de esperar que material pesado ( ponte móvel chegasse uns dias mais tarde) e fazia um jeito se fosse necessário evacuar a Ribeira Brava.
Podiam era aproveitar o Radar de defesa que esta sendo colocado no Pico do Areeiro e construir o meteorológico  lá, se não houvesse problemas de funcionamento, o Ministério da Defesa/Nato que pagasse!


----------



## Knyght (22 Abr 2010 às 18:23)

Vince disse:


> Uns quilómetros ? Não sabes o que dizes, para variar. No norte estariam todos satisfeitos se assim fosse.



Então explique-se...


----------



## actioman (22 Abr 2010 às 22:50)

Knyght disse:


> Não só o *Dr.* Alberto João irá fazer pressão como mais algumas entidades irão fazer a devida presão para que esta situação não passe em claro.
> 
> Porque antes de mais a AEMET partilha a informação da zona norte do país ao IM, comentário incorrecto afirmar categoricamente que a zona norte não tem cobertura quanto muito uma zona cega de alguns kilometros.
> 
> ...



Acho que já uma vez te disse noutro post e noutro tema, mas volto a repetir. Gosto de ver o teu entusiasmo e actividade a postar, mas tal como te disse o Vince e aproveitando igualmente o post do teu conterrâneo johnfx, o teu problema são as afirmações que fazes de forma leviana e sem fundamento. A Fragata Corte Real não dispõe de radar meteorológico meu caro. 




jonhfx disse:


> O radar da fragata Corte Real *não é* um radar meteorológico:
> 
> 
> E na altura que veio o tal navio se a marinha já tivesse o tal NPL ( Navio Polivalente Logístico) fazia mais jeito que a fragata, se bem se lembram tivemos de esperar que material pesado ( ponte móvel chegasse uns dias mais tarde) e fazia um jeito se fosse necessário evacuar a Ribeira Brava.
> Podiam era aproveitar o Radar de defesa que esta sendo colocado no Pico do Areeiro e construir o meteorológico  lá, se não houvesse problemas de funcionamento, o Ministério da Defesa/Nato que pagasse!




E aquele pormenor do *Dr.*, bem esse nem te respondo porque o tom iria descer e nem eu sou pessoa para tal, nem o fórum o merece. Infelizmente o nosso país é baseado nos títulos e até cansa tantos Sr. Dr.; Sr. Eng.º; etc e etc... O homem não se chama Alberto João? Então deixa lá estar que ninguém é menosprezado por não ter o título antes do nome. Aliás triste é aquele que baseia a sua vida em tal, porque certamente deve de ser alguém com uma cabeça muito limitada...  .


----------



## Knyght (22 Abr 2010 às 23:44)

Se o Radar da Corunha não se encontra-se com anomalia técnica arisco-me a dizer através deste conjunto de imagens da AEMET como do IM que não existirá blind zone em Portugal.

Se o que está representado nas respectiva imagem é o correcto.

Contudo se a AEMET não tem obrigação de entregar os dados sendo que o faz por parceria creio que se existisse radar no Norte do País que pode-se cobrir parte da Corunha ficariam agradecidos. A isto chama-se colaboração.

Quanto ao Dr. foi em jeito de provocação porque sei que muito incomoda algumas pessoas por lutar e conseguir certos objectivos que tornam a Madeira numa região que não passará jamais despercebida ou ignorada.

Quanto ao JohnFX o que vi foi as imagens da rtp e da sala de observação meteorológica da fragata que parecia ter radar, contudo poderiam ser as imagens de satélite. Diga-se que "transpirou para a opinião publica" naqueles dias que as previsões regionais a que a Protecção Civil estava usando como base do trabalho eram as elaboradas na fragata...
My mistake, sorry.
*BE COOL*


----------



## rozzo (23 Abr 2010 às 11:38)

Então mas agora os radares conseguem "ver" através de serras e sistemas montanhosos!?


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2010 às 23:45)

Knyght disse:


> Se o Radar da Corunha não se encontra-se com anomalia técnica arisco-me a dizer através deste conjunto de imagens da AEMET como do IM que não existirá blind zone em Portugal.




Quatro anos e meio de fórum, milhares de membros, imensas discussões e reivindicações sobre o tema (radar do norte) até que um dia chegou uma mente brilhante vinda de Marte que diz que está tudo equivocado, inventou a roda e diz que os radares espanhóis dão uma boa cobertura 

Sabes como funcionam os radares ? Podias perguntar primeiro antes de afirmar coisas que desconheces.
No fórum num tópico onde já andaste, está um boa explicação de uma pessoa que percebe muito do assunto:




metpaulo disse:


> 1 - A cobertura eficaz de um radar meteorológico depende de inúmeros factores...entre estes, salientarei a natureza da propagação da radiação electromagnética na troposfera. Em condições de propagação normal, isto é, com uma distribuição normal dos campos da temperatura e humidade (essencialmente estes dois campos) na troposfera, a radiação tende a afastar-se do solo à medida que se afasta da fonte emissora (a antena do radar), pelo que a capacidade de detecção de fenómenos que ocorrem junto à superfície diminui com a distância ao radar. Para se ter uma ideia, se o feixe for emitido com uma elevação de 0.5º, o respectivo axóide encontra-se a cerca de 2000m de altitude a apenas 130Km de uma estação de radar situada ao n.m.m.. Assim, penso que fica claro que o radar de Coruche não cobre eficazmente o território até ao rio Douro. De facto, se o que se pretende (quer para fins meteorológicos, quer hidrológicos) é medir o campo da intensidade da precipitação em níveis baixos, não faz sentido esperar que tal seja possível a 200Km da estação!
> 
> 2 - Tendo em atenção o que precede fica claro que o território continental necessita de 3 radares Doppler para uma eficaz cobertura meteorológica.
> 
> ...





Se não compreendeste, eu vou tentar explicar de outra forma recorrendo a algumas imagens.

O radar emite ondas numa varredura radial de 360 graus e em diferentes ângulos de elevação, normalmente de 0.5º a 19.5º, para obter uma visão tridimensional da atmosfera. Primeiro faz-se um varrimento vertical dos, 0.5º a 19.5º, termina, o radar roda um pouco recomeçando novamente. O ciclo completo demora bastante, conforme os radares, 5, 6 ou 7 minutos, recomeçando de novo. 
Estes esquemas ajudam a perceber:

Radiais






PPI






CAPPI








*O problema do relevo (orografia) ou outros obstáculos*

Não é difícil de compreender que estes feixes além de reflectirem no que se pretende, a precipitação, também reflectem no relevo, etc. Se existir uma montanha no caminho de um feixe, obviamente que a mesma é um obstáculo.







*
O problema da distância*

Um mesmo feixe enviado com a inclinação mínima, por exemplo 0.5º, a zona da atmosfera que é analisada por exemplo a 10km é diferente do que varre a 100km. Quanto mais longe mais alto o feixe, pois além do ângulo de inclinação do feixe a Terra como saberás não é plana, temos que contar com a curvatura da terra. Além da altura do feixe, a largura deste também vai aumentando com a distância, o que na prática significa menor resolução, bem como a atenuação do próprio eco com a distância, portanto tudo isto com consequências na qualidade da informação. Quanto mais longe, pior.







Por exemplo, usando uma calculadora da NOAA para um radar americano WSR-88D (os nossos são os alemães METEOR 360AC sendo o de Loulé mais potente e com um processador mais evoluído) um feixe com um ângulo de elevação de a 0.5º tem este comportamento:





Quem olhar atentamente para os valores desta última imagem vê que na inclinação mínima de 0.5º, aos 200km o radar já tem o feixe entre os 2718 e 5964 metros. Já há uma parte relevante da atmosfera abaixo disso que não é varrida. 


E quanto mais formos aumentando a inclinação, pior. Por exemplo um feixe aos 9.9º já tem este comportamento:






Aos 50km o radar já está a recolher dados de altitudes muito elevadas, entre os 8361 e os 9159 metros. E que aos 100km já estamos com o feixe aos 17 mil metros, sem qualquer interesse prático tal altitude.
*
Outros problemas*
Os cálculos são válidos para uma atmosfera padrão de acordo com um índice de refracção. Mas pode ocorrer sub ou super refracção. A temperatura por exemplo pode alterar a trajectória do feixe, quando há inversões tende a haver super refracção.


Em relação ao raio dos radares portugueses, a área de cobertura que aparece nas imagens é de um raio de 300km, mas pelo que está explicado mais acima, aquilo que aparece aos 300km pouco ou nenhum valor tem. Penso que num radar só até aos 100 ou 150km se tira mesmo partido de todas suas potencialidades, e em detectar certos fenómenos (um mesociclone por exemplo recorrendo ao modo doppler) se calhar até bem menos. E quando se vê qualquer coisa no radar a tal distância, 300km, é preciso perceber o que se está a ver, basicamente apenas coisas acima dos 6 mil metros.

No radar de Loulé/Cavalos do Caldeirão tem que se somar os 616 metros de altitude onde está instalado e ao de Coruche/Cruz do Leão 187 metros. Os cálculos são da tal calculadora da NOAA pelo que os radares portugueses podem ser um pouco diferentes mas deve dar uma ideia aproximada.










Regressando aos radares espanhóis, sabendo-se que o radar da Corunha está a uns 160km de Braga ou a uns 210 do Porto, ou o radar de Palência está a 180km de Bragança, conhecendo-se as muitas serras do norte de Espanha e Portugal, explica-me como poderiam servir os radares espanhóis ?


Dito isto tudo, e falando do assunto do tópico, quem quis perceber já viu que a Madeira também terá sempre um pequeno problema com o radar. A ser instalado num Pico da ilha fica demasiado alto (>1800m), o planalto do Paul está cheio de eólicas, a ser instalado no Porto Santo ou nas Selvagens, haverá sempre uma "fatia" mal coberta por obstáculo das serras. Por exemplo, imaginando uma instalação em Porto Santo no ponto mais alto, pico do Facho, 516m, a distância entre o radar e o Pico Areeiro na ilha da Madeira por exemplo é de aproximadamente 70km, pelo que 0.5º a essa distância significaria um feixe entre os 363 e os 1497 metros (recorrendo à calculadora da NOAA) a que somando a altitude de 516m do radar implicaria que o ângulo mínimo de 0.5º do feixe esbarraria nas montanhas da Madeira criando uma sombra, blind zone, a jusante das serras. De qualquer forma, não parece grave. 

Finalizo também dizendo que o radar é também importante para o aeroporto da Madeira. A Madeira tem um aeroporto complicado em termos de operação quando está mau tempo, um radar é bem vindo. Aeroportos internacionais movimentados como Lisboa ou Faro são servidos com link dos dois radares nacionais. Funchal e Porto não.


Para quem quiser aprofundar os conhecimentos sobre radares, há muito mais para aprender, eis alguns links:

 Curso de Radar meteorológico
 Weather radar (wikipedia)

 FUNDAMENTOS DO RADAR (Cap 1)
 FUNDAMENTOS DO RADAR (Cap 2)
 FUNDAMENTOS DO RADAR (Cap 3)
 FUNDAMENTOS DO RADAR (Cap 4)
 FUNDAMENTOS DO RADAR (Cap 6)


 Beam Property Calculator
 WEATHER RADAR 
 A GUIDE FOR INTERPRETING DOPPLER VELOCITY PATTERNS


----------



## Chingula (24 Abr 2010 às 02:17)

Acho que a questão da localização do radar vai ser outro problema...depois da decisão de o adquirir...
São as situações de SW, ou de S, ou as de W, ou de NW como por exemplo a do Vince (8, 9...de Outubro de 2005 que felizmente não deu nada na Madeira)...quais os quadrantes a salvaguardar na vigilância da atmosfera em redor do Arquipelago?


----------



## Knyght (24 Abr 2010 às 14:13)

*Vince* desculpa mas tu como terráqueo deves saber que vai uma enorme diferença entre ter uma má cobertura de radar e não ter nenhuma cobertura de radar. E não vou discutir sobre isso.

É o mesmo que teres um velho carro, e não teres carro nenhum. E não vou discutir isso mais contigo!

E se querer igualdade entre as regiões penso que o vosso primeiro grande passo será aceitar a regionalização, mas primeira tem de votar num partido que apoie a mesma e que na realização do referendo que vaiam votar em massa. Mas como vocês pouco ligam não tenho nada mais a dizer!


----------



## Vince (24 Abr 2010 às 15:25)

Knyght disse:


> *Vince* desculpa mas tu como terráqueo deves saber que vai uma enorme diferença entre ter uma má cobertura de radar e não ter nenhuma cobertura de radar. E não vou discutir sobre isso.



Eu corrigi duas falsas afirmações que proferiste:

_«categoricamente que a zona norte não tem cobertura quanto muito uma zona cega de alguns kilometros»

«Se o Radar da Corunha não se encontra-se com anomalia técnica arisco-me a dizer através deste conjunto de imagens da AEMET como do IM que não existirá blind zone em Portugal»_


Mas como sempre és incapaz de admitir que estavas errado. Mesmo com radar no norte haverá blind zones, basta olhar para uma qualquer carta hipsométrica. Mas tentar discutir um assunto de forma séria contigo é como discutir com paredes.


----------



## Knyght (24 Abr 2010 às 19:51)

Vince disse:


> Mesmo com radar no norte haverá blind zones, basta olhar para uma qualquer carta hipsométrica. Mas tentar discutir um assunto de forma séria contigo é como discutir com paredes.



Essa carta está disponível onde?

Estarei errado ou está mal a informação disponível que o IM /AEMET colocam a cobertura de radar de forma completa no território? Se é fraca não me importa, sinceramente não me importa se o norte tem o não tem cobertura de radar decente, o que sei que nem fraca nem imaginária a Ilhas povoadas da Madeira e Porto Santo e turísticas não tem cobertura de forma alguma.

As vossas apreciações conjugadas se o Norte não tem, porque irá os Madeirenses terem é revoltante... Não me agrada embora já tive uma namorada do Porto e sei bem a discriminação que desde a republica portuguesa de Lisboa contra o Norte é gritante mas não é só na meteorologia mas é em tudo. Se o GR, entidades e instituições estão empenhados para que seja colocado o radar na Madeira só gostava que a apreciação do lugar tivesse sido feito de forma séria e de forma a ajudar...

Tenho pena


----------



## Vince (25 Abr 2010 às 16:10)

Knyght disse:


> As vossas apreciações conjugadas se o Norte não tem, porque irá os Madeirenses terem é revoltante... Não me agrada embora já tive uma namorada do Porto e sei bem a discriminação que desde a republica portuguesa de Lisboa contra o Norte é gritante mas não é só na meteorologia mas é em tudo. Se o GR, entidades e instituições estão empenhados para que seja colocado o radar na Madeira só gostava que a apreciação do lugar tivesse sido feito de forma séria e de forma a ajudar...
> 
> Tenho pena



Knyght, dei-me ao trabalho, repito, de corrigir duas falsas afirmações tuas, explicando em pormenor porquê. De resto a lista já vai grande, dois meses de disparates da tua parte, um dia destes compilo e publico a lista. Quanto ao resto de que falas, dispenso argumentos que estão ao nível de telenovela mexicana de 3ª categoria que nem a uma solitária dona de casa fazem chorar. Ou estás a simplesmente a gozar com as pessoas, ou tens um sério problema. Num caso ou noutro, desejo-te as melhoras.


----------



## Rog (14 Jul 2010 às 13:26)

*Radar Meteorológico a instalar no Pico do Areeiro*



> Governos estão em negociações para instalação de radar meteorológico na Madeira. Pico do Areeiro foi local escolhido.
> 
> A Madeira vai ter finalmente um radar com vista a antecipar fenómenos meteorológicos extremos. A garantia foi dada hoje pelo ministro da Ciência e Ensino Superior, Mariano Gago, na Assembleia da República.
> 
> ...



fonte DN-Madeira


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jul 2010 às 13:15)

Boas,

Já não era sem tempo a decisão no radar madeirense... Todavia seria importante 1ou2 nos Açores visto que tambem é uma zona perigosa meteorologicamente (furacões)... Claro que isto discutir quais as zonas onde deveria haver radar é subjectivo. Um maximo de abragencia seria optimo! (Norte/Açores/Madeira) e malta ficava toda feliz, mas isto tem de ser a pouco e pouco, pois nesta altura os euros estão caros!!


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2010 às 16:53)

*Radar meteorológico vai ficar no Areeiro*

As negociações tendo em vista a instalação de um radar meteorológico na Madeira estão avançadas. Segundo o JM conseguiu apurar, ontem, junto de Mariano Gago, há já uma espécie de concordância para a colocação da infra-estrutura junto de uma outra que se encontra em fase de montagem no Pico do Areeiro, esta última de carácter militar. Os estudos militares que foram solicitados dão como possível essa localização, contando desde já com a aprovação da Secretaria Regional do Ambiente e Recursos Naturais. 


O radar meteorológico da Madeira deverá ficar localizado junto à infra-estrutura que, actualmente, se encontra em fase de construção no Pico do Areeiro, esta última de carácter militar. Isto mesmo avançou, ontem, ao JM, Mariano Gago, o ministro da Ciência, Tecnologia e Ensino Superior, à margem da cerimónia de abertura do ano lectivo de 2010/2011 no Ensino Superior universitário público, realizada ontem na Universidade da Madeira.
Segundo explicou o governante, foram solicitados alguns pareceres militares que acabaram por comprovar a possibilidade de o referido radar poder ficar acoplado à infra-estrutura que está em montagem naquele Pico, minimizando assim o impacto de uma nova construção noutro local. Contudo, recusou especificar prazos para o início da obra, nem tão pouco os valores que estão em causa.
Entretanto, fonte da Secretaria Regional do Ambiente e Recursos Naturais também confirmou esta possibilidade ao JM, tendo adiantado mesmo que as conversações encontram-se já muito avançadas.
Ora, com esta situação, fica assim descartada a possibilidade de o radar ficar localizado no Porto santo, como chegou a ser pretensão do director do Observatório de Meteorologia do Funchal, Vítor Prior. Uma posição que acabou por ser suportada em alguns estudos.
Ainda assim, este não tem sido um processo fácil. Ainda em Abril, Vítor Prior referia que os estudos decorriam a bom ritmo, sendo que o Porto Santo, uma das hipóteses iniciais, estava colocada fora das opções. Vítor Prior esclareceu que os estudos teóricos de simulação da instalação do radar decorriam na zona do Areeiro, Paul da Serra e Porto Santo, para ver quais os picos mais favoráveis à instalação do radar, sendo que «tudo indica que a opção vai recair na Madeira e não no Porto Santo como inicialmente se admitia»,concluiu. 
A verdade é que o ministro não quis adiantar mais pormenores, remetendo para breve mais explicações sobre o assunto. Quanto a Vítor Prior, está fora da Região, em férias.

Fonte: Jornal da Madeira


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2010 às 16:54)

*Sistema de prevenção e alerta falhou por falta do radar*

Workshop que juntou as Forças Armadas, Protecção Civil e serviços de segurança, diagnostica falhas e reforça a importância de um radar meteorológico na Madeira

Operação Zarco 10 que decorrerá de 15 a 19 de Novembro, será a prova de fogo ao novo conceito operacional cooperativo para a actuação na RAM

O sistema de prevenção e alerta de tempestades falhou na intempérie de 20 de Fevereiro muito devido à falta de um radar meteorológico. Esta é uma de inúmeras conclusões do workshop subordinado ao tema ‘Bases para um Conceito Operacional Cooperativo para a Actuação da Região Autónoma da Madeira’ que juntou ontem e hoje, forças e serviços de segurança, Protecção Civil e Forças Armadas.

“Revelou não ser suficientemente eficaz, uma vez que não existem meios que permitam detectar a tempestade a uma distância que possibitasse uma reacção mais atempada e adequada”, transmitiu o coronel Ramos Vieira, Chefe do Estado Maior do Comando Operacional da Madeira, instituição que acolheu o encontro que visa afinar a estratégia de prevenção e a intervenção conjunta em casos de extrema ameaça natural.

“Esta vulnerabilidade poderia ser reduzida se fosse instalado um radar meteorológico de grande alcance no sentido de proporcionar alertas mais rápidos e precisos sobre o tipo de alterações atmosféricas que se aproximam da Madeira, ganhando-se nesse caso, tempo de reacção”, apontou o coronel.

As entidades militares e civis concluíram que o alerta laranja ajudou à activação de alguns meios para um estado de preparação mais elevado, mas não todos, pois “ninguém poderia estar preparado para a chuva que se seguiu”, na manhã daquele fatídico dia.

As autoridades reconhecem ainda grande utilidade de outros dos instrumentos como o sistema de informação geográfica, que permitiu a localização das ocorrências e a intervenção imediata, de que são exemplo os 284 deslizamentos inventariados no Funchal.

Os corte das telecomunicações foi outro dos problemas diagnosticados, levando o Comando Operacional das Forças Armadas a ponderar uma organização de acesso mais restrito de forma a evitar a sobrelotação dos pedidos de ajuda e o descontrolo das ligações.

Nesta "oportunidade amarga para ver os pontos fracos” e corrigir aspectos como as falhas de comunicações, o major-general Tiago Vasconcelos, comandante operacional na Madeira, lembrou os progressos do SIRESP – Sistema Integrado das Redes de Emergência e Segurança de Portugal - já está em pleno funcionamento na Madeira, garantindo “fiabilidade técnológica, maior eficácia e robustez de comunicação”.

A reorganização das forças civis e militares ligadas à emergência e protecção civil terá o seu primeiro grande teste no terreno, com a operação Zarco 10, que decorrerá na semana de 15 a 19 de Novembro.

A conferência de planeamento está marcada para a segunda quinzena de Outubro, altura em que ficará definida a lista dos principais incidentes e ameaças que justificarão o empenho de forças e meios de vários organismos civis e militares no simulacro.

Fonte: Diário de Notícias - Madeira


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 19:23)

*OE prevê dois milhões para radar meteorológico*


> O presidente do Governo Regional, Alberto João Jardim, soube, ontem, que a proposta de Orçamento de Estado para 2011 contempla as verbas para a construção do radar meteorológico, previsto para o Pico do Arieiro.
> A informação foi prestada ao líder madeirense pelo delegado regional do Instituto de Meteorologia, Vítor Prior, durante uma visita ao Observatório do Funchal, no Lazareto. «É uma informação que não me surpreende porque o ministro da Ciência e Tecnologia é uma pessoa que tem honrado sempre a sua palavra», declarou Jardim.
> De acordo com o líder madeirense «há um assentimento dos ministérios envolvidos sob o ponto de vista da situação, a Defesa e a Ciência e Tecnologia, mas agora estão a trocar as correspondências, mas como sabem, a burocracia de Lisboa é mais lenta do que a burocracia da Região».
> Na oportunidade, o responsável pelo Observatório revelou que o projecto está avaliado em cerca de dois milhões de euros e que «está incluído no Orçamento do Estado para o próximo ano». Revelação que deixou o presidente do Governo Regional satisfeito.
> ...



Nem tudo é mau em 2011.


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Out 2010 às 19:55)

Finalmente a Madeira vai ter aquilo que há muito tempo necessita!


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2010 às 22:57)

Não pude acompanhar o temporal de hoje ao longo do dia, mas quem visse os telejornais desta noite ficaria bastante confuso, e até preocupado. A divulgação de informação meteorológica importante simplesmente não funciona em Portugal, a informação chega completamente desfasada às populações, muitas vezes até chega errada. Estas discussões em torno de radares ou super modelos são irrelevantes, mesmo com todo o tipo de meios que possam a existir no futuro, a coisa falha muito antes em coisas bem mais simples. Na prática não existe em Portugal uma cultura de alerta e preparação, quer da parte das instituições, quer da parte das populações, muito menos da comunicação social que pouco percebe disto tudo. Tragédias irão sempre repetir-se no futuro enquanto não melhorarem esse aspecto essencial. E já nem falo do ordenamento do território, que leva a fatia de leão no que a causas de tragédias diz respeito.

É importante ter mais meios, como um radar, mas isso só por si não chega, se tudo o resto falha.


----------



## 1337 (21 Out 2010 às 23:08)

Vince disse:


> Não pude acompanhar o temporal de hoje ao longo do dia, mas quem visse os telejornais desta noite ficaria bastante confuso, e até preocupado. A divulgação de informação meteorológica importante simplesmente não funciona em Portugal, a informação chega completamente desfasada às populações, muitas vezes até chega errada. Estas discussões em torno de radares ou super modelos são irrelevantes, mesmo com todo o tipo de meios que possam a existir no futuro, a coisa falha muito antes em coisas bem mais simples. Na prática não existe em Portugal uma cultura de alerta e preparação, quer da parte das instituições, quer da parte das populações, muito menos da comunicação social que pouco percebe disto tudo. Tragédias irão sempre repetir-se no futuro enquanto não melhorarem esse aspecto essencial. E já nem falo do ordenamento do território, que leva a fatia de leão no que a causas de tragédias diz respeito.
> 
> É importante ter mais meios, como um radar, mas isso só por si não chega, se tudo o resto falha.


tens razão
para acrescentar ao que dizes nem no norte temos um radar neste pais que é uma pouca vergonha
ao menos que metam na madeira


----------



## Chingula (22 Out 2010 às 00:09)

Vince disse:


> Não pude acompanhar o temporal de hoje ao longo do dia, mas quem visse os telejornais desta noite ficaria bastante confuso, e até preocupado. A divulgação de informação meteorológica importante simplesmente não funciona em Portugal, a informação chega completamente desfasada às populações, muitas vezes até chega errada. Estas discussões em torno de radares ou super modelos são irrelevantes, mesmo com todo o tipo de meios que possam a existir no futuro, a coisa falha muito antes em coisas bem mais simples. Na prática não existe em Portugal uma cultura de alerta e preparação, quer da parte das instituições, quer da parte das populações, muito menos da comunicação social que pouco percebe disto tudo. Tragédias irão sempre repetir-se no futuro enquanto não melhorarem esse aspecto essencial. E já nem falo do ordenamento do território, que leva a fatia de leão no que a causas de tragédias diz respeito.
> 
> É importante ter mais meios, como um radar, mas isso só por si não chega, se tudo o resto falha.



Concordo, em termos gerais, com o que é dito mas, no meu entendimento, o diagnóstico das situações, o acompanhamento em termos de vigilância e a informação ou avisos de situações meteorológicas atempadas, tanto em meios humanos como de equipamentos e sua utilização, não podem depender de orçamentos favoráveis...ou de capacidades reivindicativas das instituições mas sim da assunção consciente e responsável, do que se pretende...sombras chinesas não são solução...os Portugueses gostam muito se se afirmarem "desenrascados"...o pior são as consequências.


----------



## Knyght (6 Jul 2011 às 21:24)

Hoje houve uma saída na noticia da rtp-m do radar meteorologico do Porto Santo?... Pesquisando:


> *Radar meteorológico ficará localizado no Porto Santo*
> O radar meteorológico para a Região Autónoma da Madeira irá ficar localizado na ilha do Porto Santo, segundo adiantou, à Antena 1, o presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia, Adérito Serrão.
> De acordo com o responsável, a construção da infra-estrutura está agora dependente de financiamento, o qual poderá estar para breve.
> «Há neste momento só a necessidade de concretizarmos o financiamento», disse, acrescentando que «esperamos que a decisão seja para muito breve» e que «a partir daí, iniciamos todos os procedimentos para a instalação desse radar».
> ...



http://www.jornaldamadeira.pt/not2008.php?Seccao=1&id=174938

Não sei porque mas...







Espero que o estudo esteja bem feito porque o nosso terrível mau tempo é o que entra de Oeste, sendo predominante de Sudoeste...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jul 2011 às 22:02)

Knyght disse:


> Hoje houve uma saída na noticia da rtp-m do radar meteorologico do Porto Santo?... Pesquisando:
> 
> 
> http://www.jornaldamadeira.pt/not2008.php?Seccao=1&id=174938
> ...



Realmente.... Será que o relevo da ilha da Madeira não irá afectar as ondas rádio? Dado que o Porto Santo está a NE.... E o tempo virá de SW, com um relevo bem mais dominante na Madeira que a altitude do radar presente no porto Santo..

Que dá que pensar, dá....


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2011 às 23:06)

*FUNCHAL (Radar Meteorológico): Autarquia chumba proposta de recomendação do PCP*

A autarquia do Funchal rejeitou hoje uma proposta de recomendação da autoria do PCP que visava a recomendação ao Governo Regional o accionar de meios “institucionais, financeiros e técnicos” no sentido de dotar a região autónoma de instrumentos meteorológicos para prevenir situações similares à ocorrida em Fevereiro de 2010.
Em causa está a aquisição de um Radar Meteorológico. O PCP considera tratar-se de um equipamento de “extrema necessidade” em virtude do acontecimento supra mencionado. “Com o aproximar de novo Inverno ,com o facto de algumas das obras necessárias para garantir a segurança das populações ainda não estarem concretizadas, acresce a estes aspectos outros igualmente importantes como o facto de, em virtude dos graves incêndios ocorridos no Verão de 2010 terem destruído o coberto vegetal, ou parte significativa dele, proporcionando condições ideais para o deslizamento de terras. Este conjunto de situações conjugadas tornam necessária a existência de meios de prevenção capazes de atempadamente lançarem o alerta para uma possível situação de perigo ou catástrofe”, lê-se na proposta de recomendação hoje apresentada pelo vereador da CDU à autarquia funchalense, a que o DIÁRIO teve acesso.
A proposta foi rejeitada com os voto contra do PSD e abstenção do CDS/PP.

Artur de Freitas Sousa

Fonte: dnoticias.pt


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2018 às 12:42)

Não sei se será boa ideia implementar o mapa dinâmico na Madeira (se é que o IPMA o irá fazer). Muitos ecos irrealistas, hoje.






Já houveram inundações?






De qualquer das formas, a fase de 'testes' ainda deve demorar mais um bocado. Não se vislumbram frentes significativas.


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2018 às 13:22)

Ao menos podiam ter aumentado o alcance para 200 kms.


----------



## Knyght (22 Ago 2018 às 15:22)

Se já houve inundações? Nops, podes verificar nos dados das estações do IPMA.


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2018 às 15:30)

Knyght disse:


> Se já houve inundações? Nops, podes verificar nos dados das estações do IPMA.



Estava no gozo


----------

